# Rock questions



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a 50 gallon mbuna tank. When I was younger I went out and bought petsmart a craggy rock decorations with was a big mistake as the are hollow and the fish swim inside. First any tips on how get them out? And second does anyone know of a place where I can get rocks for an affordable price as I am on a budget


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Landscape supply stores.If you have a river locally, that can be a good place for them. Be sure to soak and rinse thoroughly prior to placement in tank. I like to stay away from porous ones. Make sure to examine each rock for sharp edges...the fish can and will cut themselves if rocks are sharp.


----------



## guyute (Oct 13, 2002)

I called 4-5 landscape supply companies around me to get prices on river rock. One was $.10/lb. I thought it was a typo. Went and hand picked 400 lbs for $40.


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks so much I'll definitely call. The ones in my lical pet store are like 20$ a lb and I didn't want to spend that much


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Chain pet stores charge a small fortune for rocks I can find in my backyard. Landscape supply stores and riverbeds are like little treasure chests full of awesome rocks.Good Luck!


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

I dont know the landscape of where you live but rocks are everywhere. Why pay when nature provides them for free.


----------



## richraceri (Mar 3, 2013)

I had same problem with Petsmart rock formations / fish hiding in them. When they panic you can't get them out. My solution was to use a cone shaped carbide tipped air powered grinder (grinder and tip maybe $30 Harbor Freight) and whittle holes in all the dead end corners. Then clean them of dust of course. It worked so well I now don't hesitate to buy any of the fake fiberglass "pool toys" for aquariums since a trip to that air grinder makes everything easy to get fish out of. Sometimes it takes quite a few holes, usually about 1" size. That said bigger fish seem to want at least a 4" square space to do mating dance so most decor is only useful for babies as sub-dominant fish tend not to like risking being trapped. But the air grinder works perfect, simple as pie and ends up looking good. That Petsmart fake rock that stands about 18" tall, 12" wide, 3" thick (I think the one your describing) is one of my goto mid tank dividers when the alpha is being a total ass. Every fish can see through the multiple openings and see him coming but making him swim around / through it constantly tires him out, gives everyone a break. That piece of decor was probably the best piece ever made (once holed up), since it's big and skinny as a tank divider that looks like rock. Eventually the alpha finds the female putting out the breeding phermones, puts a notch in his belt, or decides shes the wrong color and settles down.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I have the same problem with the Topfin Craggy Rock (http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/decor-grave ... d=36-17498)

My Red Zebra was in her 3rd week of brooding. I wanted to get the fry out and she took off into the craggy rock where my dominate OBI spends most of his time. She took a beating for about 5 minutes before I was able to get her into the net.

LOVE the idea about cutting some of the back out, would make for better water flow inside it as well. Might just have to do such myself! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

I see no reason to pay for rocks. I agree with PhinFan1981, go for a walk down a river and find some cool looking rocks for free. if you want your tank to look natural than get something from nature. plus its a better place to find smooth rocks for your fish protection. That's what I plan on doing as soon as I can get outside, got 3 feet of snow on the ground and more coming down as I type!


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hear ya on the snow factor...I dont think we will be seeing river rocks anytime soon. Maybe rock salt,but I dont think that would work in a fish tank.It's days like these that watching the tropical fish swim around is more relaxing.I'm in Killingly right now and there's a lot of snow and even more back in Mass. where I live. Boo to this weather! LoL


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

My hanks for the reply everyone!!!!! Ya we r drenched in snow here too! Maybe once it melts I'll go diggin


----------

